# lathe chucks



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

I am getting back in to turning after about ten years and was wanting to know if any of you use chucks.
I have watched others use them on the wood workers channel and thought I might try it.
Any info will be helpful.
If anyone might have a used chuck that fits a spindle size 3/4 x16 tpi I would like to buy one used first then if I like it then I will get a more expensive one later just don't want to invest to much and not like it.
Thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You may want to take a look at the ones below ▼ not used but NEW.  at the right price.


G8783 4-Jaw Chuck For Round pc. - 3/4" x 16 TPI for 40.oo bucks
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8783

Next step up, at 90.oo bucks
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h6264

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the Grizzly chuck that Bob posted that I use on my mini. It is a decent chuck for the moneybut you need to turn a dovetail tennon just right for it to hold tight. It is now my back up chuck (never can have too many). By the way Bernie here has the PSI 4 jaw chuck at 79.00 or so and swears it is the same as the Grizzly 40.00 one. My main chuck now is the Nova Midi chuck. A little smoother operation but still uses the tommy bars which some folks don't like but for me I like them to tighten down on my tennons etc. For the money, I think the Nova G3 at around 129 dollars is one of the best out there. Uses a scroll chuck key instead of tommy bars if it makes a difference and can be fit with most of the Nova made jaws that are available. Above that, there are a host of good and expensive chucks available out there. 

Corey


----------



## mapletree (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a Oneway Talon key chuck for my Jet mini lathe and don't know what I would do without it. Expensive but worth every penny. I don't know how I would turn some of the things that I make without a 4 jaw self centering chuck. It has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Ken: I use a Nova chuck and it is fine. Woodcraft is having a sale on them. You might pick one up at a good price. I believe they have adapters to fit the thread size on most lathes. Woodnut65


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Kenneth,

I have the Nova G3 on my mini lathe and like it really well. Right now you can catch it on sale at Woodcraft for $99 plus adapter for another $25. Not a bad deal considering regular price is $149. Chucks are a realy nice convenience to have albeit they do come with a heafty price tag.

Prior to the G3 I had the Nova midi chuck and like Corey mentioned, the Tommy bars are a little more difficult than the single chuck key. I let the midi chuck with Tommy bars go with my old lathe when I sold it.


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks guys I have been watching ebay and see a lot of chucks at a good price range
and with the spindle size I need.
Do I need to use step jaws or the one with the big flanges that I see on most nova chucks that they use on the woodworkers channel.
Sorry for all the questions but I'm trying to get all the info before I jump in head first.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenneth it depends on what you want to turn. If it will be bowls and lidded boxes, 45 MM jaws will be fine. If you want to turn the bowls around then a set of Cole Jaws will work. I bought the Vicmarc chuck for $220 with the 45 MM jaws, $46 shark jaws (for Hollow Forms & weed pots) and $86 the 16" cole jaws (so I could turn bowls around and finish the bottoms). I figure that is all I will need for some time to come. So again it kinda depends on what you want to do. If I was you I would get the $40 grizzly like Corey and I until you see what it is you want to turn.


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with Bernie Kenneth. It is a nice chuck for the money. If and when you upgrade it is nice to have a back up that you can leave attached to another piece you are working on and then chuck it back on and go. 

The Nove G3 has the features of a much more expensive chuck at a very reasonable price. If I had known about the G3 when I bought my Nova Midi I would definitely gone with it even though the Nova Midi is a nice one as well. 

For Jaws, as Bernie says the 45mm jaws are a good all purpose and come standard on alot of the chucks. If you go with a Nova you will be able to use most of the chucks in their range for expanded capabilities... especially on the G3. 

Good luck, let us know what you decide. I just wish my remodelling was done and i could get back to turning!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Kenneth,
> 
> I have the Nova G3 on my mini lathe and like it really well. Right now you can catch it on sale at Woodcraft for $99 plus adapter for another $25. Not a bad deal considering regular price is $149. Chucks are a realy nice convenience to have albeit they do come with a heafty price tag.
> 
> Prior to the G3 I had the Nova midi chuck and like Corey mentioned, the Tommy bars are a little more difficult than the single chuck key. I let the midi chuck with Tommy bars go with my old lathe when I sold it.


That's a stealth gloat Bob! :sold: Nice chuck for sure. Didn't realize you offed the PSI already  So new lathe, new chuck... personal instruction from well respected turner... hmmm... wheres the turnings   

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea Mr. Noles where are the turnings. New lathe, new chuck and lesson with the minister of turning. No turnings.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenneth I guess I should have told you that I also have a $40 chuck and I also have the apprentice chuck which is the same as the Baracuda that Penn State Industries sells. With the Vicmarc I just wanted a accurate chuck when you take the turnings out and put them back in the chuck that it will still run round. I would definately go with the $40 griz. You will use it like I do mine even when you move up to a better chuck. With lathes or chucks you can never have to many.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bernie and Corey..... the only turrings going on this week is turning the new grandbaby over to change his diaper  

Besides, if you think you can pry that camera from my wife's hands long enough to take pictures of anything but that baby..... have at it


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Besides, if you think you can pry that camera from my wife's hands long enough to take pictures of anything but that baby..... have at it


         

Congrats their on the grandbabay Pops!

corey


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

I think I will get the grizzly h6264 for 90.00 I like the T handle better.
It will be a week or so befor I can get one like corry I have been remodelling this house I just moved into and need to save some money to buy the chuck.
Now do I have to make a dovetail tennon for this chuck or leave it round and will need to get differant jaws for squar stock. 
I know these questions sound dumb but I have always turned between center points 
so get a good laph and thanks for helping a kentucky *******.
Kenny.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenneth I do believe it does take a dovetail. I would have to do some research but I think on one of the other wood forums it was said that the Grizzly chuck for $99 is the same as the Vicmarc. I had heard the jaws for the Vicmarc would fit it. I will do some looking see if I can find that info and get back with you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ken that is a nice chuck. Basically a copy of the Vicmarc. Here is a page by this fellow who took it apart and cleaned the casting up a bit and fine tuned it and says it is pretty slick. You wouldn't have to do that and it would still be a good chuck. congrats.
http://www.theturnersshop.com/turning/h6267/h6267-1.html

His website is nice and has alot of good info on it: http://www.theturnersshop.com

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Kenneth I did talk to some of the guys on the AAW wood forum. They both have the $99 Grizzly chuck and both had bought chucks for the Vicmarc for their Griz chucks. Both bought the shark jaws for more holding power on lidded boxes, hollow forms and weed pots or vases.


----------

